# To Cut or Not to Cut hmm..



## KingsFaded (Jul 6, 2013)

So ive been growing indoors in a closet under cfl's 12 to be exact various wattage's from 35 to 100 watts not in equivalency. 

Ive been using Age Old Organics - the blooming one. 

Ive been flushing for about 2-3 weeks not but there is still very little yellowing of the leafs.

There are a lot of Amber/red Pistols

they've been flowering for longer than 10 weeks at least 12 or 13 but theirs still white pistols and no sign of amber trichs. 

Here's some pics for you guys to check out. 

Lemme know what you think.


----------



## DrFever (Jul 6, 2013)

you will probably get more posts if you post pics on here rather then   link  not to manyppl like clicking on a link to see a picture


----------



## KingsFaded (Jul 6, 2013)

I know, I have a Bachelors Degree in IT. 

I do this because im lazy.

instead of resizing every single pic on photoshop and uploading it to here i can just link it.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 6, 2013)

> instead of resizing every single pic on photoshop and uploading it to here i can just link it.



Not around here sir  

On topic though, they look realllllly good! As far as ready or not, I can not say. What are you using to identify amber trichs? Also, I believe not having all red hairs is fine.


----------



## KingsFaded (Jul 6, 2013)

Im using a 9x and 13x zoom fish eye lens


----------



## Locked (Jul 6, 2013)

KingsFaded said:
			
		

> I know, I have a Bachelors Degree in IT.
> 
> I do this because im lazy.
> 
> instead of resizing every single pic on photoshop and uploading it to here i can just link it.




There are programs that resize in batch.


----------



## KingsFaded (Jul 6, 2013)

Their cropped tho so u cant really tell


----------



## KingsFaded (Jul 6, 2013)

I already resized all of them and reposted the pics. 

So harvest or wait? 

What do you people think.


----------



## Locked (Jul 6, 2013)

What are you looking at to check trichomes? They look real good, might be ready for the chop but hard to tell without seeing the trichomes. I have had strains that just didn't want to go past all cloudy with an amber here and there. I chop at all cloudy most times anyway. jmo


----------



## KingsFaded (Jul 6, 2013)

Their about 85% cloudy, i havent seen any Amber trichs its hard to see cause i had to resize all the pics but you can see them in the originals. and its still hard to see i only have a 9x Mag glass. but most seem cloudy.

I can tell by the way the light reflects off of them, there is still a number of clear trichs, but ive heard thats normal.


----------



## Locked (Jul 6, 2013)

You would be better off with something like 30x. You can get a cheap one off eBay for like 5 bucks shipped.

4.89 plus 99 cents shipping


>>>ebay.com/itm/30X-60X-Mini-Pocket-Magnifier-Microscope-Jewelers-Loupe-with-LED-UV-Lights-/300726748937?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4604b60709


----------



## skullcandy (Jul 6, 2013)

thoses buds look taste I would cut one small bud every other day from the mid or bottom plant whip out the bong and give it a try while waiting for the tricons heads to turn something other than clear. 

what strain are they they look good I want to get some


----------



## KingsFaded (Jul 6, 2013)

Honestly dude, i got them from some weed i got from the dispensary. i have other seeds from friends and some labled from the diapensary mainly orange kush.

Idk what this is but it looks amazing, smells amazing, very potent, and its sticky to the touch. 

& il have to look into that magnifier. 

But i dont wanna take any off until its done.


----------



## KingsFaded (Jul 6, 2013)

Bam, Super Simple.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 6, 2013)

i almost say u can see amber in pic 1 if u just ctrl + in on the thumb pic i'd cut em


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 7, 2013)

Hard to tell 100%. But I agree it lookalike there's amber in them plants. 
Unless that's the reflection of light.
Looks good though man.
LH


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 7, 2013)

I don't think those pics are magnified nearly enough to see the color of the trichs.  I'm with HL--you need something at least 30x to tell.  I personally believe they could go a little longer.


----------



## skullcandy (Jul 7, 2013)

orange kush I will remember that I use a 30x8 and 60x8 magnifier picked it it up on ebay for 6.99 from china works good arivived in around 8 business days. well worth having


----------



## DrFever (Jul 7, 2013)

or any walmart i picked one up for  4 bucks  works great lol


----------

